# Referral bonuses



## dcguy86 (Sep 29, 2021)

So this actually may be the wrong forum, but I'll ask since I work at a distribution center. My DC is offering a referral bonus and I've submitted two names thus far. I put my second one in tonight and noticed my other one was closed. I contacted my candidate and asked if they had been contacted and they filled out everything but the application because they had a death in the family. Am I going to lose out on the bonus since they are just now filling out the application? Can I appeal this?


----------



## InboundDCguy (Sep 30, 2021)

That’s probably something only HR could answer, if even them. If they haven’t gone through with the application yet I’d try referring them again, if it doesn’t work then  try with a different email address maybe?


----------



## Sickdog (Sep 30, 2021)

I put in 12 referrals. 3 have started so far, but the Info on the workday app for each person has never updated for their status or anything. It just has all their names listed with blank blocks next to their names. Wonder what's up with that?


----------



## DC Diva (Sep 30, 2021)

Our building HR is manually tracking.  Form must be stamped receive by HR prior to the referrals start date, no exceptions.  dunno how they are keeping track of them all, but so far, the only complaints have been from TM trying to “refer” people that have already started on their teams a week or so after.  Guess that’s why no exceptions.  There is plenty of time to fill out the form before their nho.  They said workday referral reports dont always pull everything if it’s not entered correctly.


----------



## dcguy86 (Oct 1, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> Our building HR is manually tracking.  Form must be stamped receive by HR prior to the referrals start date, no exceptions.  dunno how they are keeping track of them all, but so far, the only complaints have been from TM trying to “refer” people that have already started on their teams a week or so after.  Guess that’s why no exceptions.  There is plenty of time to fill out the form before their nho.  They said workday referral reports dont always pull everything if it’s not entered correctly.


That's what I was wondering. My one referral had put in everything minus the application because they learned of a death in the family when I put my second one in the first referral said closed so no one at my DC can tell me anything.


----------

